# Long term rental in Calpe advice please



## Shaphi (Oct 31, 2014)

Hello All,

I have been on this site before reading different posts for info so thought I would post one myself.

For health reasons I am considering moving to Calpe for one year. My plan is to rent out my flat here and rent similar in specific part of Calpe I know well. I have no mortgage and can get £1000 to £1100pcm for mine. Obviously need to take fees etc out of that. What I would like to know is apart from rental price advertised for flats in Calpe what other outgoings are there not mentioned e.g insurance, "council" tax, agent fees, service charges etc. I am looking for a 2 bed flat with communal pool in the Levante area. Any other information would be gratefully received. If you have any questions then please feel free to ask.

Thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaphi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have been on this site before reading different posts for info so thought I would post one myself.
> 
> ...


In all probability, you will have to pay agents (finders) fee of about 1 months rent. This is sometimes paid by the landlord and is sometimes split - it all depends.

You will probably have to pay communal fees.

You will probably have to pay basura (like water rates but includes rubbish collection) - about 80€ per annum.

Council tax is known as IBI in Spain and should be paid by the owner/landlord.


----------



## Shaphi (Oct 31, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> In all probability, you will have to pay agents (finders) fee of about 1 months rent. This is sometimes paid by the landlord and is sometimes split - it all depends.
> 
> You will probably have to pay communal fees.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much snikpoh. I am going to visit before moving to view flats etc but at least now I am armed with a little info.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Shaphi said:


> Thank you so much snikpoh. I am going to visit before moving to view flats etc but at least now I am armed with a little info.


Just remember the golden rules about rental contracts (I'm sure most of this is in the FAQ section;

Agreements MUST be in Spanish
They should be for 6 or 12 months
They should mention the LAU (rental law) and not 'dismiss' it
Fianza (deposit) should be no more than 1 month's rent for un-furnished and 2 for furnished
It's a tenants market!

... best of luck.


----------



## paul86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the "finders fee" fairly standard at one months rental? Seems a bit steep compared with Uk. Had only budgeted a couple hundred Euro for this. Have been looking at Calls area as an option for long term rental if I get a job in the area.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

paul86 said:


> Is the "finders fee" fairly standard at one months rental? Seems a bit steep compared with Uk. Had only budgeted a couple hundred Euro for this. Have been looking at Calls area as an option for long term rental if I get a job in the area.


it isn't standard, but it isn't unusual, either


----------



## colinlang (Nov 3, 2014)

Worth considering your chosed locations very carefully. Having just returned from Calpe I loved the old town for its atmosphere but privacy is hard to come by and it can be noisy. A lovely place to visit but maybe not to live in if you're looking for peace and quiet! Good luck with your search.


----------



## Shaphi (Oct 31, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Just remember the golden rules about rental contracts (I'm sure most of this is in the FAQ section;
> 
> Agreements MUST be in Spanish
> They should be for 6 or 12 months
> ...


Hi snikpoh, again thanks. I do appreciate all this help. 

When you say FAQ do you mean on this site? I entered "long term rental in Spain" and "Long lets in Spain" but there were no matches.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shaphi said:


> Hi snikpoh, again thanks. I do appreciate all this help.
> 
> When you say FAQ do you mean on this site? I entered "long term rental in Spain" and "Long lets in Spain" but there were no matches.


He probably meant this, take a nose thru 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

Jo xxx


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Renting*



snikpoh said:


> Just remember the golden rules about rental contracts (I'm sure most of this is in the FAQ section;
> 
> Agreements MUST be in Spanish
> They should be for 6 or 12 months
> ...


You made the point of deposit being one month etc. my first flat here was unfurnished and I paid a month's deposit and my present one is furnished and still with one month's deposit. I reckon it is just read the small print. And I did have to pay the equivalent of a month's rent to the agents of each flat.


----------



## Rugbyplod (Oct 14, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Just remember the golden rules about rental contracts (I'm sure most of this is in the FAQ section;
> 
> Agreements MUST be in Spanish
> They should be for 6 or 12 months
> ...


You say the rental should be for six or twelve months we only wanted to rent for three months as a trial run would that be possible


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Rugbyplod said:


> You say the rental should be for six or twelve months we only wanted to rent for three months as a trial run would that be possible


Yes of course - but at holiday rates (generally speaking).

You may find someone willing to do you a 'deal', but this would not be covered by the LAU (rental law).


----------

